# do you all know how much those antlers are worth to dog owners?



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

They are fantastic chews and last a long while. I just bought a little antler about 10 inches long for $16! Check out your local pet stores you can make some money. If not just send a couple my way! Actually I would be willing to buy some from you.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't think it is legal to sell deer parts in North Carolina.
Could be different in South Carolina.

Darin


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Sell him a broomstick and give him the Antler...... 
Charge him a higher price for shipping and give it to him...

If I shot small bucks I'd give you the antlers, I haven't killed a buck in four years.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

And I usually give mine away too.
Have given some out for dog chews.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I rather shoot does since they taste better. I won't shoot a buck unless he is bigger than what I have already taken. 140 class deer are very few in Eastern NC


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Deer down here in the south are tiny compared to the ones I used to see in central NY.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

they will splinter and kill your dog. bones are bad for dogs


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

my Sister had a great dog die because she gave it a pork chop bone and it splintered and got stuck in it's throat and it died before she could get it to a vet ... my dogs never get any bones


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

My dog goes through toys/chews really fast. Himilayan dog chews last pretty long.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Im talking about deer antlers not bones. I dont give my dog bones


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

You never give dogs soft bones; such as chicken, pork and steak.

I have always giving my dogs beef marrow bones, the kind you use for soups.


Once my big dog breaks the morrow bone in half, we try to throws those away. If you can get it from him.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

it will splinter too


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

surfchunker said:


> my Sister had a great dog die because she gave it a pork chop bone and it splintered and got stuck in it's throat and it died before she could get it to a vet ... my dogs never get any bones


My dog eats the hell outta bones. I cooked fresh collards and added some ham hocks. When I was finished I gave her that bone and she polished it off in no time. You should see what what she can to to deer leg and shoulder bones. 

It's tragic that your sister had a dog die because of a bone. However, my lab loves em and I won't stop letting her eat them.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

The antlers are meant to be used for chew items not treats or snacks. Once they are to small or nawed down ,yoursuppose to toss them since there a choke hazard. More than 1/2-1 inch of bone dailey is to much for most dogs for there diet. Way to rich . It will irrate the dog stomach . now as far as killing a deer for antlers you could do that but you always could just go look around the wood's or commonly know feeding areas.. If im not mistaken ,bucks do lose there antlers yearly unti full growth. cooked bones will splinter especially smaller ones ....just a heads up over the counter antlers can be brittle since they use preservatives which will weaken them. The fresher the better . just make sure you dull the Sharp rugged edges on concert or something.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Might be or not. I know selling or bartering of any wildlife game or fish crab etc... is normally a no no . but this is something a Buck loses while going through his teen to adult yrs.. Yearly. So could be possible. I know in Virginia pet stores sell them as well


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ALL antlered game lose their antlers annually throughout their life cycle. Most hunters should know that. There is a difference between a "Horn"and an "Antler."

As far as when and where to find them. Take a walk through the woods after the close of deer season. Around where I hunt, usually in January is when they begin to fall off. I find a few when I am rabbit hunting. You have to be quick because other animals like them just as much. Squirrels, rabbits, foxes etc.

I sure hope they don't upset their stomachs

You can find them in bedding areas that are close to briar thickets seem to be the best place. Pine thickets are the next best place. 

Bring your dog along, he might surprise you and find them for you. There are dogs who are trained to find them. They have to natural ability to just go right to them. Think bomb sniffing and drug sniffing dog, if you get my meaning.

As far as upsetting Abigail's stomach I have yet to find bone sprinters in her stools. I see each and every one of them when I clean her kennel.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I have always avoided the obvious bones that splinter like chicken, and have never had a problem with my dogs. I don't doubt that they can all splinter, so no argument there, but every breed of dog we have, all the way down the masculine chain to the Yorkie or Pekingese, all descended from wolves and they ate bones. Sure time and evolution make some dogs more prone to choking, like larger breeds who tend to gulp their foods and have stronger bites, but their bites usually crush the bones to a finer piece. I wouldn't wish a broken bone in any dogs throat but I have to say there is a meat packer here locally (the only one licensed to process venison for the public) who takes the flat shoulder bones from something (really not sure) but he coats them in some sauce and cooks them and sells to the public. There happens to be one in each of my 4 dogs Christmas stockings. The difference it makes on their teeth and their breath is amazing, and they love them!


----------

